# Parts for repair?



## mwildes (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find/purchase replacement parts for a gold/titanium Majestic fountain pen that was purchased from Penn State?  I need the plastic "inner" portion of the Center Band Assembly.  A client brought the pen back to me with the plastic cracked and broken (client error).  I have the pen taken apart, but now need to locate this plastic piece.  Email and phone messages to Penn State have not received any response.  Thanx in advance for your help.

Marty


----------



## jkeithrussell (Mar 6, 2009)

Ryan at Woodturningz might be able to help you.


----------

